# Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?



## friggler (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo#h

Ich überlege mir ein Terhi zuzulegen. In Frage kämen z.B. das Micro Fun oder das 415R . Wer hat eines oder evtl. sogar beide Boote schon gefahren und kann etwas zu den Eigenschaften sagen? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit?

Welches wäre eurer Meinung nach als Allroundboot für 2 Personen auch für Küstennahen Einsatz eher zu empfehlen?


Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Moe (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

Wir haben das Terhi SeaFun und Saiman. War allerdings nur auf Flüssen unterwegs. Aber dort hat mir das SeaFun besonders gut gefallen. Aber sonst kann ich dir leider nicht viel weiterhelfen 
Falscher Boottyp,falsches Zielgewässer...sorry


----------



## Forellenhunter (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

Hi Andreas,
dass klingt arg nach bestandenen SBF|schild-g
Grüße
Sören


----------



## friggler (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

Hi Sören,
Du hast recht;-)
Danke für den Glückwunsch!
Den See haben Anke und Ich letzten Sa. bestanden.
Mit Binnen haben wir ja erst am Mo. angefangen und morgen ist Prüfung.

Das ist natürlich auch ein Grund für die "Brautschau"...

BTW. Was für einen Motor hast Du an deinem? |rolleyes
2 oder 4 Takt? Leistung? Verbrauch?...
Das steht dann als nächstes an...|supergri
Bin auch da noch schwer am grübeln...leichten 2Takter der mehr säuft, oder leisen schweren 4 Takter den man aber nicht mehr mal so eben auf ein anderes Boot schraubt...10, 15, oder 25 Ps?? Fragen über Fragen...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

Na denn mal DAUMENDRÜCK#6

Bei der Bootsgröße mit der Du liebäugelst wirst Du den Motor eh nicht dauernd an- und abbauen. Da spielt das Gewicht nicht unbedingt die große Rolle. Ich habe einen 15PS Viertakt (Honda) und das ist das schwerste, dass ich alleine noch tragen kann. Spritverbrauch liegt bei dem Motor bei Vollast bei ca. 5ltr pro Stunde. Bei einem Tag auf der Ostsee wird es also mit dem Serienmäßigen 12ltr Tank schon eng. 
Grüße


----------



## friggler (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

Danke FH


Eigentlich hast Du wohl recht. Hintergrund ist aber das wir ja auch noch die Schlauchboote haben, und es ja nett wäre wenn  wir den Motor auch auf das Ris montieren können. Damit hat man auch die "Mobile" Option. Das bekommt man auch in den Kofferraum und es ist nicht unbedingt eine Slippe notwendig. Andererseit ist das 2T Zwibacksägegeräusch auf Dauer nervig, und der Verbrauch deutlich höher. 
Wenn der 15 PS noch transportabel ist wäre das eine Option.  Vor allen Lautstärke und Verbrauch sind für mich ein starkes Argument für den 4 Takter. 
Der Honda oder der Yamaha könnte mir glaube Ich schon gefallen ))

So wir fahren gleich mal los...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*



friggler schrieb:


> Danke FH
> 
> 
> Eigentlich hast Du wohl recht. Hintergrund ist aber das wir ja auch noch die Schlauchboote haben, und es ja nett wäre wenn wir den Motor auch auf das Ris montieren können. Damit hat man auch die "Mobile" Option. Das bekommt man auch in den Kofferraum und es ist nicht unbedingt eine Slippe notwendig. Andererseit ist das 2T Zwibacksägegeräusch auf Dauer nervig, und der Verbrauch deutlich höher.
> ...


Ihr wollt aber nicht gleich einen Motor kaufen#c

Hab heute meinen E-Motor geliefert bekommen. Jetzt hab ich kein Platz mehr am Heck. Mit Lichtbügel, grosser Motor, E-Motor und Echolot ist alles kpl. verbaut. Werde morgen abend mal testen, wie sich die Zander vom Nichtmehrmotorlärm nicht verscheuchen lassen#6
Erstatte dann übermorgen mal Bericht, wies gelaufen ist...
Grüße
FH


----------



## friggler (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Ihr wollt aber nicht gleich einen Motor kaufen#c


Nee
Damit war gemeint zur Prüfung...:m
Mit dem Motor und Boot lassen wir uns Zeit!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Wenn alles klappt sogar bis morgen:q:q:q

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Forellenhunter (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*



friggler schrieb:


> ...Damit war gemeint zur Prüfung...:m
> Gruss
> Andreas


Und wie isses gelaufen?;+
Grüße


----------



## friggler (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

Hi Sören,

Wir haben beide bestanden.:vik:
Nun haben wir See und Binnen.

Wir werden uns auch gleich mal ein Böötchen anschauen.

Ist ein Terhi...schade dass mir dazu (Vergleich) keiner helfen konnte, aber dieses können wir vorher probefahren. Wie es sich dann an der Küste macht werden wir ja merken ;-)

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

Hallo Andreas,
zunächst Glückwunsch zu den Scheinen. Nun gehts los. Aber....

Du hast das Glück, das Deine Partnerin mitmacht. Insofern mach jetzt nicht den Fehler und breche alles übers Knie, nach dem Motto: Jetzt muß in einer Woche ein Boot her. Das wird der erste große Fehler sonst.
Dadurch, das beide Interesse haben, gibts sicher Kompromißmöglichkeiten und beste Ausgangspositionen, eine optimale Entscheidung zu treffen. Ich habe Dir bisher nicht geantwortet, weil du hier zwei Boote reinstellst, zu denen ich nichts weiter sagen würde, als: Für die Küste nur sehr bedingt geeignet.

Laß Dr mehr Zeit und schau Dir Boote an. Schreibe hier lieber einmal rein, welche Faktoren für Dich wichtig sind: Trailer, Wasserlieger, Autodach.....
Du wirst sowieso Dein Boot häufiger wechseln. Daher ist es wichtig, sich Dinge zu kaufen, die einen hoher Wiederverkaufswert haben. Zu heutigen Zeiten noch 2takter zu kaufen, ist einfach weggeworfenes Geld. Analogtechnik im Digitalzeitalter.

Wenn Du ein Boot für die Küste nutzen willst, zählt letztendlich nur eines wirklich: Freibordhöhe. Was nützt die die tollste Kajüte, wenn dir beim Schleppen hinten die Welle reinläuft.

Wenn ich so Deine derzeitigen Größenvorstellungen sehe, schau dir mal die Crescents in 465 an. Es sind tolle und richtig seetüchtige Boote. Wenn Du dazu Erfahrungen willst, melde Dich. Ich kann dir einige Besitzer nennen, die dir sicher gern Fragen beantworten.


----------



## Forellenhunter (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*



friggler schrieb:


> Wir haben beide bestanden.:vik:
> Nun haben wir See und Binnen....


 
Gratuliere|schild-g

Kann mich ansonsten nur Dolfin anschliessen: In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft. Aber mit der Wahl eines 4T seid ihr schon auf dem richtigen Weg.:m
Grüße


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

das terhi micro fun ist für die küste und sei es auch nur eine geschützte ostseebucht vergleichbar mit ner mofa auf der autobahn. bin mal mit nem campingnachbarn und seinem microfun mitgefahren. boot ging so tief ins wasser, das ist bald vorne rüber gekommen. bei schneller fahrt kein problem wegen auftrieb, beim liegen aber unmöglich. jede welle ist drin. ich empfehle dir boote so um die 4 m mit nem 30 oder 40 ps. platz zum angeln, baden etc und so ein motor bringt gut geschwindigkeit


----------



## felix181 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*



friggler schrieb:


> Hallo#h
> 
> Ich überlege mir ein Terhi zuzulegen. In Frage kämen z.B. das Micro Fun oder das 415R . Wer hat eines oder evtl. sogar beide Boote schon gefahren und kann etwas zu den Eigenschaften sagen? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit?
> 
> ...


Ich habe ein Terhi Nordic 6020c, welches ich gerade umbaue. Bis jetzt war erst eine Probefahrt notwendig und jetzt steht es wieder daheim zum Schrauben. Insoferne kann ich Dir nur dazu etwas sagen, nicht zu den von Dir ausgesuchten Terhi Booten. 
Das 6020 ist recht ordentlich im Fahrverhalten - hatte vorher ein fast doppelt so grosses Boot, insoferne wusste ich schon, dass ich Abstriche machen muss, aber letztlich war ich nicht enttäuscht. Prinzipiell muss man bei der Montage von Zubehör auf der Bordwand auf alle Fälle den Terhi-Kleber verwenden - der ABS Kunststoff hält sonst nicht sehr gut.
Für die Grösse ist es aber ein gutes Boot - soweit ich das bis jetzt beurteilen kann. Ich schätze, dass die von Dir bevorzugten Typen ähnlich aufgebaut sind...


----------



## friggler (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

Danke für die Glückwünsche und Tips!

Damit es nicht falsch verstanden wird, es ist nicht so das wir den FS gemacht haben und jetzt deshalb gleich loslegen wollen, zumindestens nicht ganz.
Wir fahren seit 3 Jahren mit unseren Schlauchbooten an der Küste. Allerdings mit kleiner Motorisierung. 
Das kleine 2,90m hat meist den 3 oder den 3,5 PS Motor dran. Damit kommt es laut GPS auf ca. 8-9 Km/h. Der 5PS bringt nur höheren Verbrauch und 2 Km/h mehr, was sich nicht wirklich lohnt. So ist es locker unter dem Arm an jeden Strand zu tragen. 
Einsatzgebiet ist meist Eckernförder Bucht bis Höhe Militärhafen oder Fehmarn bei auflandigem Wind in einer Entfernung in der man durchaus mal Schwimmer trifft. Bedingung (Wind generell) Ententeich bis max 3BF.
Das 3,90m Ris ist mit den 5PS etwas untermotorisiert, aber gundsätzlich für unsere Ansprüche (Platz Stabilität etc.) ausreichend. Einsatzgebiet ist annähernd das gleiche. Es lässt sich aber nur slippen oder kurze Strecken tragen. Mit 700Kg möglicher Zuladung und 50cm Schlauchdurchmesser ist es sehr Windanfällig und bräuchte bei Wind einen etwas stärkeren Motor. Das hat sogar eine CE Klasse C. BF 5 sind eigentlich kein Problem, da schwappt nichteinmal was ins Boot, wir fahren aber grundsätzlich nur bis zu einer (mittleren) 4 in der Eckernförder Bucht und 2-3 auflandig auf Fehmarn. Auch da nur sehr Küstennah. 
Ich gehöre da eigentlich eher zu den übervorsichtigen und bewege mich in einer Entfernung die Ich auch immer rudernd oder zur Not schwimmend zurück komme.

Das neue soll ein ähnliches Einsatzgebiet haben, zusätzlich aber auch mal auf der Elbe. Nur diesmal soll es einen Feststoff Rumpf haben und einen stärkeren Motor.
Ich/WIr haben da (nach über einem Jahr der Diskussion) erstmal den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner genommen.

Folgende Gedanken spielten eine wesentliche Rolle:

1. Mit 3 Jahren Schlauchboot fahren hat man keine wirkliche Erfahrung. Wind und Strömung und Wetter einzuschätzen hilft es sicherlich. Fehler hat man (Ich) aber auch schon gemacht, und einen Stein unter Wasser auch schon (ohne böse Folgen) getroffen. Gefahren bin bislang immer nur Ich...

2. Das Boot sollte deshalb vor allem besonders stabil und sicher sowie unsinkbar sein, und möglichst unempfindlich. Deshalb sind wir bei den Terhi gelandet. Auf einen Kiesstrand fahren oder an einem Stein anecken oder ein unsanftes Anlegemanöver hat wohl mit GFK schlimmere Folgen als mit schlagfestem Thermoplastbombern.

3. Der Motor sollte 15-25 PS haben. Für die Strömung in der Elbe wohl angebracht, und auch um sich mit der grösseren Leistung schrittweise vertraut zu machen. Desweiteren als Sicherheitsaspekt...wenn man z.B. mit mehr als Verdrängerfahrt vor dunklen Wolken flüchten kann und in kurzer Zeit rettendes Ufer erreichen KANN.

4. Es soll eine Übergangs- und Übungslösung sein (und günstig) als Vorbereitung auf ein "richtiges" Boot. Das gleiche gilt eigentlich auch für den Motor. Ein paar hundert Euro ggf. sinnlosen Verlust um eine spätere grössere Investition zu schützen....Ich musste ja auch schon feststellen dass man etwas übersehen kann... 
Ausserdem soll es helfen um herauszufinden was man wirklich möchte und wo man keinen Kompromiss akzeptiert, oder was evtl. doch nicht so wichtig ist.
@ Dolfin das Crescent 465 ist eines der Boote mit dem wir für später liebäugeln. Wenn Ich da dann nochmal auf dich zurückkommen darf...#h

5. Den Aktionsradius erweitern und weiter raus fahren können wir wenn das geeignete Material vorhanden ist immer noch. Notfalls kann man dafür auch ein Leihboot nehmen. 

Oder hab Ich da irgendwo einen Denkfehler drin?

Ach ja,
Wir sind das 415 heute ja probegefahren, und waren eigentlich beide sehr zufrieden.
In Fahrt fand Ich es sehr gut. Handling war absolut problemlos. Leider war absolut Ententeich...Erfahrungen mit Wind und Wellen fehlen also leider...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Forellenhunter (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

Guten Morgen Andreas,
wenn ihr aber ein 3,90er RIB habt, euch das Boot eigentlich genügt und ihr sowieso später auf ein größeres Boot umsteigen wollt, würde ich mir lieber für das RIB einen stärkeren Motor kaufen. Da seid ihr auf der sichereren Seite. Bei einem 15PS reicht das locker auch für die Elbe. Und auf die Ostsee kannste auch weit genug raus. Entsprechende 4T gibts teilweise recht günstig bei 3.2.1... (Hab für meinen 4T von Honda, 3Monate alt, 10h drauf, mal 1700,- gezahlt)
Das ganze ist dann noch zu händeln und Notfalls noch per Hand oder kleinem Slippwagen über den Strand zu ziehen.
Grüße
Sören


----------



## friggler (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

Moin Sören
Das Schlauchi ist ein Ris Mistreal. Ris ist der Hersteller. Hat also keine Festrumpfschale darunter sondern leider nur einen flachen Einlege-Holzboden.
Ein RIB wäre :k. Die sind ja tw. sogar als CE Klasse A  eingestuft, also hochseetauglich und "Angst essen Seele" wegen der Haken uä. wäre auch kein Thema mehr. 
Zitat:
" Das ganze ist dann noch zu händeln und Notfalls noch per Hand oder kleinem Slippwagen über den Strand zu ziehen."
...und das wär für mich das Sahnehäubchen
dann würde sich in der Tat einzig die Motorfrage stellen:m

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

Hallo Friggler,
da interessiert mich mal was: Welches Schlauchboot soll nach "A" zertifiziert sein?
Ich kenne keines und kenne nur wenige die B erreichen. Eigentlich auch keine...
Kannst du da mal einen Link reinstellen, würde mich wirklich interessieren, welcher Hersteller bei Offshore und Stärke 8 noch dafür garantieren will.


----------



## friggler (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

Bin bei der Suche (was es so auf dem Markt gibt) darauf gestossen. 
Dort wurde ausdrücklich auf die A Zertifizierung hingewiesen, Eignung als Rettungsboote, und auf den professionellen Hochseeeinsatz. Link habe Ich leider nicht parat. Holmenmarine hat glaube Ich nur bis Klasse B Boote. Die Ris Seite kann Ich auch nicht mehr finden, das war mein erster Gedanke. Wenn Ich es finde stelle Ich den Link rein.

Gruss
Andreas

Edit: zumindestens für Klasse B findet sich auf Anhieb einiges an RIB's z.B.
http://www.pablo.dk/marine/tornado/75m/Tornado%20RIB%2075m.html
Link einstellen funzt nicht... http://www.pablo.dk und dann Tornado z.B. Tornado 7,5
Grösse und Preis sind leder nicht meine Liga...


----------



## Forellenhunter (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*



friggler schrieb:


> Moin Sören
> Das Schlauchi ist ein Ris Mistreal. Ris ist der Hersteller. Hat also keine Festrumpfschale darunter sondern leider nur einen flachen Einlege-Holzboden.
> Ein RIB wäre :k. Die sind ja tw. sogar als CE Klasse A eingestuft, also hochseetauglich und "Angst essen Seele" wegen der Haken uä. wäre auch kein Thema mehr.
> Zitat:
> ...


Ok, da hab ich was Missverstanden. RIB´s mit CE-A hab ich auch mal irgendwo gesehen, frag mich aber nicht wo. Kann auf der Boot in Düsseldorf gewesen sein. Oder irgendwo im Net.
Grüße
Sören


----------



## sieveeik (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

Hallo Andreas,

ich bin zwar Neuling in diesem Forum, aber ich habe ein Terhi Mico Fun und kann Dir etwas zu dem Boot schreiben. 
Anbei zwei Bilder.
Da ich noch immer keinen Bootsführerschein-See besitze (Asche über mein Haupt, ich werde es dieses oder nächstes Jahr ändern) habe ich nur einen gedrosselten Honda 6PS 4-Takter. Mit diesem Motor ist es unmöglich das Boot ins Gleiten zu bringen, dafür schreibt Terhi min. 10PS vor. Sobald ich den Führerschein habe werde ich den Motor vom Händler auf 10PS umbauen lassen (soll gehen, habe ich gelesen).
Das Boot ist allerdings bis 15PS zugelassen!

Ich angle hauptsächlich bei Fehmarn und das Boot kann bis max. Windstärke 5 (unter Land) genutzt werden. Als Anfängerboot ist es eine schöne Sache, ich wünsche mir aber manchmal eine Kajüte, damit meine Sachen mal trocken bleiben, falls es regnet bzw. der Wind auffrischt und ich auf der Rückfahrt die Gischt abbekomme.
Weiterhin zu beachten ist, dass man nicht mit mehr als 2 Personen in dem kleinen Boot zurechtkommt.

Ich habe mir das Micro Fun zugelegt, weil es klein, hochbordig, leicht und handlich ist, nämlich so handlich, dass ich es auch allein slipen kann. Dies wird mit größeren Booten schwieriger bzw. unmöglich. Weiterhin hätte ich auch Stellprobleme auf meinem Grundstück, da ich das Boot auf dem Trailer durch meine Garage auf den Hof schieben muss.

Ich wohne in Neumünster, falls Du Dir das Boot mal anschauen möchtest.

Viele Grüße,
Erik.


----------



## HD4ever (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

ich bin auch ne Zeitlang das Micro Fun mit nem 8 PS Motor gefahren und war doch sehr zufrieden mit dem Boot ...
eigendlich ein schönes Boot - auch für die Ostsee weil doch recht hohe Bordwand, allerdings wie schon mal geschrieben nur für wirklich gute Bedingungen !
Nun wo die Bootscheine in der Tasche sind würd ich da eher zu einem andern Boot mit 15 - 20 PS raten, bei Verwendung hauptsächlich auf der Ostsee würd ich mir nicht mehr was ohne Scheibe oder Schlupfkajüte zulegen wollen weil es einfach geschützter und klar auch angenehmer zu fahren ist wenn mal gegen die Welle gesteuert werden muß.
es gibte genug links wo man online nach Gebrauchtbooten Ausschau halten kann --- viel Glück beim Kauf des hoffentlich richtigen Bootes dann ! :m


----------



## raubangler (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> ...
> da interessiert mich mal was: Welches Schlauchboot soll nach "A" zertifiziert sein?
> Ich kenne keines und kenne nur wenige die B erreichen. Eigentlich auch keine...
> ...


 
Hier ist so ein Schlauchboot:
http://www.international-maritime-rescue.org/gallery/?action=image&gid=333


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

Danke,
typisches Schlauchboot eben...#6


----------



## Schl@chter (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

Moin
Kann mir hier jemand ein kleines Kajütboot empfehlen was man auch zur not alleine slippen kann und ausreichend für die Ostsee ist??


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

Was meinst du mit Kajütboot? Überdachung oder abschließbare Kajüte?
Allein slippen ist keine Frage der Bootsgröße, es ist einzig eine Frage, wie man seinen Trailer abstimmt. Es sei denn, du meinst mit slippen, dass du das Boot über den Strand schleppen willst. Gib mal
ein paar mehr Hinweise...


----------



## dorschjäger007 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

Moin Andreas,

auch ich kann die nur raten:
Kauf Dir gleich etwas "Vernünftiges":

ein Terhi Nordic 6020 mit 20 PS 4 T AB,
oder
Crescent 462 Trader mit gleicher Motorisierung.

Alles andere ist und bleibt für die Ostsee ein Glücksspiel auf Zeit.
Die Anschaffungskosten liegen zwar deutlich höher, aber Sicherheit ist unbezahlbar.


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*



Schl@chter schrieb:


> Moin
> Kann mir hier jemand ein kleines Kajütboot empfehlen was man auch zur not alleine slippen kann und ausreichend für die Ostsee ist??



*Hier* unter den Kleinanzeigen z.B.
ich denke der Preis ist sehr in Ordnung !!!! #6


----------



## detlefb (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

ich dachte eher an das hier:

http://www.best-boats24.net/privat/boote/0c02041.html      :m


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

is ja schon verkauft das gute Stück ... :m


----------



## felix181 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*



dorschjäger007 schrieb:


> ein Terhi Nordic 6020 mit 20 PS 4 T AB,


Warum nicht gleich die maximale Motorisierung? Wären bei der Nordic 30 PS...
Preislich liegt da nicht mehr die Welt dazwischen...


----------



## friggler (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

Danke für die Antworten#6

Hintergrund war ua. diese Anzeige:

Das Micro Fun kante Ich nur vom ansehen, und das 415 hatten wir dann am WE (So). probegefahren^^. Nachdem wir nach einem Tag Bedenkzeit am Mo. zugesagt haben und telefonisch/per Mail für Di. eine Anzahlung ausgemacht hatten rief der Verkäufer am Di an dass er das Boot anderweitig verkauft hat...
Wir haben uns zwar zuerst sehr geärgert vor allem weil es auch meiner Freundin gut gefallen hat, aber der andere hier genannte Weg lieber schrittweise bessere Komponenten zu kaufen dürfte im Endeffekt besser sein auch wenn es länger dauert. 
Evtl. bietet sich ja auch die Gelegenheit mal bei dem einen oder anderen mal mitzufahren und dann eine für uns optimale Wahl zu treffen.

@sieveeik
Von mir erstmal Herzlich willkommen |wavey:und Danke für deine Antwort.
Ich würde mir das gerne mal live anschauen. Wir sind auch öfter auf Fehmarn, evt. könnte man sich dann sogar mit Schlauchi und Terhi am Wasser treffen.

@ HD
Es sollte nur für gute bis sehr gute Bedingungen verwendet werden, und auch nur wirklich Küstennah. Ausserden war Elbe und etwas grössere Seen geplant.

@dorschjäger007
Das Nordic oder das Seafun C :k...
Aber für die Binnennutzung und evtl. auch mal ohne bzw. mit E-Motor erschien uns das etwas zu gross. Das wäre etwas für die längerfristige Überlegung für hauptsächlich Küstennutzung. Bis dahin sollte auch unsere Erfahrung soweit gefestigt sein dass wir uns auch an GFK trauen. 
Wenn GFK mit in die Materialauswahl kommt würden mir/uns einige der Crescent auch sehr gut gefallen. 
Da gab es auch ein Ryds (??) das uns zusagte, nur darüber weiss Ich leider noch nichts genaues.

Mal allgemein gefragt:
Lässt sich das Micro Fun rudernd noch einigermaßen bewegen?
Könnte man das tatsächlich notfalls auf den Autodach (Mondeo 100Kg Träger) transportieren?

Aufgrund der Antworten hier- danke@ Alle- komme Ich immer mehr zu der Auffassung dass es möglicherweise das sinnvollste ist zuerst einen zuverlässigen 15PS 4t zu kaufen, den Ich ja auch gut erstmal am Schlauchi nutzen kann. 
Wenn uns ein günstiges Micro Fun oä. über den Weg läuft, das für Binnen und sehr eingeschränkten Küsteneinsatz zu nehmen und längerfristig etwas grösseres für den Ostseeeinsatz zu suchen. Ansonsten bekommt man das ohne zu grosse Abstriche mit nur einem Boot nicht wie gehofft unter einen Hut.

Danke für die Tips!
Andreas


----------



## Fischmansfriend (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

Hi Friggler

Also ich habe das Terhi Micro Fun auch 1 Saison gefahren :q....
 ist auf der Ostsee eigentlich nur in wirklicher Küstennähe und Ententeich einzusetzen, ab 3-4 Winstärken kommen die Wellen auch bei 4PS vorn rüber.
Lässt sich aber auf Binnengewässern gut einsetzen und auch zum Rudern noch OK.

Habe jetzt ein Ryds 535 FC, meintest Du so eins? Hat eine abschliessbare Kabine, das ist ein feines Böötchen und mit 40PS und Trailer noch gut zu handhaben, ich Slippe das Boot ganz entspannt alleine und ohne den Trailer auch nur mit den Rädern ins Wasser zu fahren. 

Hat halt eine relativ hohe Bordwand und ist sehr stabil gebaut, wiegt trotz abschliessbarer Kabine nur 500 kg.

Damit sparst Du eine eigentlich immer teure Übergangslösung.....

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## friggler (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

@ Fischmansfriend
Ja, so in etwa sah das aus. Ob es genau der Typ war kann Ich nicht sagen, aus dem Bauch und der Erinnerung heraus evtl. etwas kleiner.

Werde wohl nicht um Boot und "Beiboot" herumkommen...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## dorschjäger007 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*



Fischmansfriend schrieb:


> Hi Friggler
> 
> Also ich habe das Terhi Micro Fun auch 1 Saison gefahren :q....
> ist auf der Ostsee eigentlich nur in wirklicher Küstennähe und Ententeich einzusetzen, ab 3-4 Winstärken kommen die Wellen auch bei 4PS vorn rüber.
> ...



Ein solches Boot (Ryds 535 FCI) habe ich mal besessen und kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen (ausser beim Gewicht - trocken und ohne Motor stramme 620 kg - Toleranz in der Fertigung|bigeyes), mit 50 PS satte 25 GPS-Knoten schnell und fast jeder Wetterlage gewachsen.
Allerdings bist Du damit auch in einer völlig anderen Preisklasse angesiedelt....


----------



## sieveeik (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

Hallo Boardies,

ich kann Euren Kommentaren absolut zustimmen, was das Terhi Micro Fun angeht. Es ist kein Boot, um damit weit auf die Ostsee zu fahren. Dies wäre zu gefährlich. Hierfür hätte Terhi auch das Sea Fun im Sortiment.
Ich fahre auch nicht zu weit hinaus, bin aber trotzdem immer mit Fisch nach Hause gefahren.
Es lässt sich im Übrigen auch hervorragend rudern. Ich habe immer zwei Ruder mit an Bord, falls der Motor mal nicht anspringen sollte, was allerdings noch nie passiert ist.

@friggler: Das Micro Fun kann man auf dem Dachgepäckträger transportieren. Ich habe bei ebay in einer ehemaligen Auktion Bilder gesehen. Dort war das Böötchen auf dem Dach eines Opel Vectra. Zusätzlich hatte der Opel dann noch einen Wohnwagen am Haken.
Was Fehmarn angeht können wir uns gern verabreden. Vielleicht sogar zwischen dem 13.07.07 und dem 31.07.07. In dem Zeitraum habe ich meinen Sommerurlaub. Du kannst dann auch gern mal an die Pinne. #6

Viele Grüße,
Erik.


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

Also ich würde für Boot eins und Zwei bei diesem Händler ins grübeln kommen.

Ich selber fahre dieses Boot auch auf der Ostsee, und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## schrauber78 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

@jochen das dritte ist aber auch nicht zu verachten. grade für einsteiger


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

das stimmt !
das erste Boot ist zwar klasse, aber ich denke für fast 10K Euronen hat man dann nen zu kleinen AB hinten dran ... die muß bestimmt einiges mehr haben damit es nicht nur in Verdrängerfahrt vorran geht .... #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

Das 535 ist nicht schlecht, aber zu teuer. Die alten englischen Gurken sind absolut überteuert. Diese Boote sind mehr als 20 Jahre alt!
Hier steht an ner Tanke eines dieser Boote, Trailer und Motor kannst du zwar vergessen, aber die Kiste soll noch 3000 kosten...


----------



## Schl@chter (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Terhi Boote Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?*

Hatte auch schon nen bissel geschaut  Shetland oder fr jeanau wobei die Shetland vedammt schwer sind und viele Jahre auf dem Buckel haben.fr jeanau ist wiederum nicht so hochbordig naja muss ma weiter schauen irgendwas wird sich schon finden.


----------

